# Elgabo A.I.S. Snipe



## nooj (Sep 27, 2008)

hi guys
I have an old Elgabo AIS sniper .22 and was wondering if anyone out there knew any of the specs for it, Fps, Ft.lb etc,
also anyone have anyidea what its good for shooting?

cheers Jon

:sniper:


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

get a chrony and use pyramyd air pellet energy calculator


----------

